# We have Dovii fry!!!



## JandaSeve (Jan 18, 2005)

I just had one question... The male used to be very blue, but now that he has fry he's not so blue, as You'll see in the pic he has no blue at all. Is that normal for them to go completely drab when they spawn? 

Males left females right and the fry are that dark spot under the right side of the rock...


----------



## JandaSeve (Jan 18, 2005)

This is the male before he started spawning...


----------



## blixem (Jun 13, 2005)

Congrats!!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

congrats on your new wiggler additions! It may be normal for him to lose color after they spawn. I know that our female convict lost her color until she was ready to breed again


----------



## mr.dark-saint (Aug 16, 2005)

Don't know how big your male is but mine tried to kill off the female right after the fry came out and started to wiggle (this was in the 100 Gallon). Since, then I just moved the rock they spawned on (saves time trying to net the small fries) and clean the gravel and move the rocks. This confuses the fish and no premature deaths.


----------



## JandaSeve (Jan 18, 2005)

Well, I've seen no signs of agressoin so far, plus there are other fish in the tank with them as well. So there's a better chance of them staying bonded to protect the fry fromt he other fish. They're all in a 210.


----------

